# Voted most likely not to be going to the prom



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I performed a search on the Board before I posted this, because I swore I had read the original story either here or in Off Topic. In any event, good news for this Middle Ages fan who can now be forever memorialized sporting his chainmail.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070120/ap_on_re_us/yearbook_lawsuit


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Their argument was "the school has allowed students to pose for more than a decade with props that show their interests, including musical instruments and horses." Well lets' see, in highschool my intrests were primarily hard liquor and boinking my cheerleader girlfriend. that would have made a great picture too. 
Sounds like the school was trying to save this dip **** some embarrasrment. "Hey If your kid wants to be imortalized as a Sir Duche the ring coifed wonder brandishing a great sword +5 vs. ever getting laid, it's OK by me."

PS I want a suit of armor too, just would not wear it for the yearbook. I cant say much, I think I was sporting a mullet in mine.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Anyone who ever sported a mullet should not speak of the merits of a look getting someone laid. Beside have you ever meet a fair maiden marriage is no great wall to climb for a drunk maiden.

I would have to look but i am pretty sure i have a year book that has a picture of a buddy holding a jack bottle and standing behind a bent over cheer leader. 

Oh wait the misses says that me in the military album.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

OK, I checked I was not sporting a mullet. whew!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I had a mullet my junior year, but my senior year I had this effed up gelled New Kids on the Block hairdo...........

Now THAT would make a good Off Topic thread - post your High School yearbook pic


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey, who are we to judge that kid? If it were any of us who wanted to showcase our interest in Halloween for the school yearbook by dressing up as the Grim Reaper and the school saying we couldn't take a picture with a scythe because it is a weapon, would it be any different?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

JT oh I hope your mom made you wear that and oh HELL NO

BA Damn good point


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

No, I've always been the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

BuriedAlive said:


> Hey, who are we to judge that kid? If it were any of us who wanted to showcase our interest in Halloween for the school yearbook by dressing up as the Grim Reaper and the school saying we couldn't take a picture with a scythe because it is a weapon, would it be any different?


It's moreo one of those restrospect things...........king of like the thread I asked where everyone could have a do over for one thing in their lives........


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

BuriedAlive said:


> Hey, who are we to judge that kid? If it were any of us who wanted to showcase our interest in Halloween for the school yearbook by dressing up as the Grim Reaper and the school saying we couldn't take a picture with a scythe because it is a weapon, would it be any different?


I would argue that the scythe was not a weapon but an agricultural tool.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

We had a young lady here in our area that wore a tuxedo for her senior picture rather than the standard black v-neck smock thing. It was a HUGE deal. She is a lesbian, and said she felt more comfortable in the suit than the dress thing. The principal, who is a major dip****, banned it.

http://www.local6.com/news/4232902/detail.html

There was a later ruling over it a few months later.

http://www1.wsvn.com/news/articles/local/MIA7768/


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

After all is said and done it is their prom as long as they dont go naked (being juvenilles) what does it really matter what they wear.


----------

